# Sight Fishing Galore (for jax anyways) 11-27+ 11-28



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

We were out friday and today and had some of the best sight fishing for reds in a while. The water is clear and the fish are in the skinny water. We caught most of the reds poling very shallow. 

Anthony and I caught over 20 reds each day! Most were in the 20-23in range with some big boys mixed throughout. The reds we found in groups or schools were the smaller fish and big boys were sitting alone and busting shrimp. Majority of the fish we caught were sight fished in less than a foot and we found schools tailing everywhere and happily eating. Anthony also caught some nice trout that were cruising the shallows. 

I finally got my first and second red on fly [smiley=headbang.gif] . Wanted the big one but it will work for now and Anthony could only take so much poling me around watchin the tails waving ;D . 

Some of the better fish























































My first red on fly, he was a baby though :-/


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice man  i've seen a lot also but just cant seem to get them to bite that well, the ones i've gotten i've had to work for :-[


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Great report and pics. Congrats on your buggy whip catches.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. Ya I am getting addicted to the flyfishing thing


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I had the same experience in the creeks on the north side of town. There are so many fish that when you hook one, you end up spooking ten more. Not that I'm complaining. 

I actually "cane poled" my first fish today. Stuck the nose of the boat into the bank to tie on a new fly and here come two fish. I grabbed my spinning rod, dangled the jig in front of one and he ate it just a rod length from the boat. It was an amazing day.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice Reds! especially for florida 

Keep throwing flies...its way more fun!


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Canoeman, yea the fish were very active this weekend. We didn't quite cane pole them like you but we sight fished quite a few like 10feet from the boat.
Tidewater, Yes the flyrod will now be making regular appearances because it is so much fun..  Can't wait to get back to louisiana and throw the fly


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the fly rod firsts!


----------

